# Florists in Doha



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Need to send a big thank you bunch of flowers to a lady in our Doha office to say thanks for her digging us out of a mess. She is a Western ex-pat. 

Anyone know if this kind of thing is frowned upon in Qatar, and if there any florists anyone would recommend?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I am sure she would be very appreciative. Any good florist here can organize this for you.


----------

